# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  کلاس بندی گروه A,B,AB یعنی نوع رنگ کابل بندی

## khabat karimy

سلام لگر یک مقاله در مورد کلاس بندی گروه A,B,AB یعنی نوع رنگ کابل بندی را در صورت امکان برایم بفرستید ممنونم  EMAIL.KHABAT@GMAIL.COM

----------


## Identifier

لینک های زیر نحوه رنگ بندی کابل های Cat 5 را توضیح و تشریح نموده

http://www.netspec.com/helpdesk/wiredoc.html
http://www.eed.usv.ro/~prodan/arhive/RETELE/Cabluri.htm

موفق باشید

----------


## H_Ghaffarian

سلام
تا اونجاییکه من خاطرم هست و عقلم قد می ده کلاسها یک بحثه و پیکربندی کابل شبکه یک بحث دیگه و رنگ کابل هم در خانوانده cat x معنی پیدا می کنه. در ضمن ما تو ایران نهایتاً از کلاس c استفاده می کنیم و نه کلاسهای بالاتر مثل a و b.

----------


## yashilnet

با سلام خدمت دوستان
البته این اولین ارسال بنده هستش و امیدوارم که اشتباهی نباشه
تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم دو نوع رنگ بندی در کابل شبکه هست که به سری a و سری b مشهور می باشند که در کیستون نوع رنگبندی آنها مشخص شده و این دو نوع رنگبندی به خاطر استاندارسازی انجام پذیرفته و ممکنه که به حالتهای دیگری هم باشه که اصلا مهم نیست.

----------


## H_Ghaffarian

سلام
کابلهای شبکه سه نوع هستند:
1- کابلهای کواکسیال، شبیه به همین کابلهای آنتن تلوزیون.
2- خانواده cat که کابل تلفن از نوع cat 1 است .
3- فیبر نوری که با وجود سرعت بسیار بالا ، گرانی استفاده از اون رو محدود کرده.

رنگ کابل در خانواده cat معنی پیدا می کنه . اگرچه ترکیب رنگ کابل ها چندان مهم نیست و فقط نحوه پیکربندی آنها مهم است . به عبارت دیگه اینکه شما از ترکیب رنگ استاندارد استفاده کنید و یا مثل یک از تزکیب رنگ دلخواه خودتون استفاده کنید چندان مهم نیست. اگر کابل کراس می خواهید باید از پیکربندی 1 به 3 و 2 به 6 در cat 5 استفاده کنید (4 سیم از 8 سیم) و اگر کابل دایرکت می خواهید باید از پیکربندی کاملاً یکسان در هر دو سر کابل استفاده کنید. 
اینکه می گن از پیکر بندی استاندارد بجای پیکربندی من درآوردی استفاده کنید بخاطر اینکه در توسعه شبکه به مشکل برنخورید. این موضوعیه که برخی از شبکه کارهای تجربی با وجود کلی کلاس گذاشتن برای کارشون، سهواً بدلیل عدم دانش و یا عمداً به دلیل وابسته کردن فرد یا شرکت، اون رو ندیده می گیرن و ترکیب رنگ دلخواهشون رو در اعمال می کنن.
البته باید گفت بعضی از همین افراد هم فکر می کنن که با پیکربندی اونها سرعت شبکه بالا می ره که این موضوع کاملاً بی ربطه. چون مجموعه عناصر دخیل در شبکه مثل کارت شبکه، روتر، هاب و سوئیچ هستند که سرعت رو تعیین می کنند. البته پیکربندی کراس و کابل کواکسیال سرعت 10 مگ را بیشتر حمایت نمی کنند و استفاده از سرعتهای بالاتر 100 و 1000 مگ تنها با فیبرنوری و ترکیب 8 سیمی cat ممکنه.

----------


## hamed_fn

با عرض سلام 
تا آنجایی که من هم اطلاع دارم که سرو کارم با شبکه هست 
چند نوع رنگ بندی کابل شبکه cat5 هست که مهمترینشون:
1- standard A
2- standard B
3-  cross
4- cross B

با تشکر

----------


## saleh.hi.62

> با عرض سلام 
> تا آنجایی که من هم اطلاع دارم که سرو کارم با شبکه هست 
> چند نوع رنگ بندی کابل شبکه cat5 هست که مهمترینشون:
> 1- standard A
> 2- standard B
> 3-  cross
> 4- cross B
> 
> با تشکر


والا تا اونجا که من میدونم
1-stright
2-cross over
3-roll over

----------


## manvaputra

دوستان عزيز به تاريخ تاپيك هم يه توجهي بكنيد بد نيست موضوع مال 4 سال پيشه!

----------


## saleh.hi.62

> دوستان عزیز به تاریخ تاپیک هم یه توجهی بکنید بد نیست موضوع مال 4 سال پیشه!


درسته که بر میگرده به 4 سال پیش.اما فکر نمیکنم توی جواب این سوال تاثیری بذاره!

----------

